# Onkyo 606 decoding TrueHD weak rear surround output



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

Newbie here folks - Hi !

Just got a new Onkyo 606. It replaces and old Yamaha 5.1 setup and is using the same Polk fronts, Bose rears, whatever Center and Yamaha sub. It's connected to my Samsung BDP 1400 Blu Ray player and HDTV all via HDMI.

Now, here's my problem:

When playing a TrueHD Blu-Ray disk (output is bitstream from the player), the 606 detects TrueHD. But, the rear surrounds have almost nothing coming out of them.
When using normal Dolby 5.1, the rears blast. So I think I'm setup OK.
What could be causing the rear 2 speakers to behave this way. Even the "THS" intro on the same movie blasts out of all the speakers - sounds intimidating if you ask me!

Is it the player, the movie disk or the 606? Where do I start? Two other TrueHD Blu-Ray disks behave in exactly the same way. (Dark Knight, Indiana Jones and Hunt for Red October - all with TrueHD).

Would a firmware upgrade to the player possibly solve this? Is this a known issue with the Onkyo 606 product line?

Well, thanks for listening! :nerd:

Tony


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Welcome to the Shack Tony,

Is your receiver saying TruHD on the display? If so then I suspect that you have either the speakers plugged into the wrong terminals on the back of the receiver (are you using a 5.1 speaker setup) or if you have a 7.1 speaker setup your only sending the receiver the 5.1 audio from the BluRay player.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

I have a 5.1 setup (I hope) and the Blu-Ray player is sending out 5.1 bitstream audio. The 606 is detecting TrueHD on its display.
I'm confused that IF I have things setup wrong, why does normal Dobly 5.1 sound ok coming out of the FM stereo on the 606 rears and why is the THX ad on the same movie blaring away on all the channels?

I'm open to suggestions.

Tony

PS...I will double check the connections on the back of the receiver to make sure I am using the 5.1 and NOT the 7.1 rear speaker connections. I think I read the instructions correct tho. It is different from the old 5.1 Yamaha it replaces.
I just leave two of the rear surrounds on the back panel unconnected right?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

First of all make sure that your rear speakers are NOT connected to the Rear speaker terminals, they need to be connected to the side or main surround terminals. 
The next thing to do is make sure that your receiver knows that your only running 5 channels not 7. this is done in the menu during setup. 
95% of BluRay DVDs only have 5.1 uncompressed audio (the first one I have seen is the newest prince caspian movie it has 7.1)


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

OK Tony,
But I don't recall seeing anything the other night when setting-up the 606 for 5.1 vs 7.1
I thought I only had to leave two sets of back panel terminals unconnected and the 606 would figure it out.
I'll redo the setup. Now that I recall, the Audessey setup didn't detect my rears either. This is sounding more and more like a speaker connection issue (duh me), but I REALLY REALLY thought I wired 'em right!
I'll recheck when I get home in 4 hours.
Thanks.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

You can always run your speakers level setting test tones (built int your receiver), or use a test disc. Those will tell you if your speakers are hooked up properly.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I know it sounds strange to not connect the rears to the rear terminals but in a 5.1 setup the rear ones are to be left unused. Dolby specifications actualy have no speakers on the rear wall in a 5.1 setup the back speakers actualy go on the sides about even with your seating. If you go here they explain it with a nice 3D display.
I personaly dont see the logic in that as I find it sounds more realistic if the side speakers are located on the rear walls in a 5.1 setup.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2008)

I have, well almost, the exact same sytem, Onkyo 606, and Samsung BD-P1500. With the Onkyo, you want to use surround right & left config for 5.1, if you're setup for 7.1, than you would use rear right & left.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi - I just rewired my speakers as several people suggested and now it works great! Some Blu-Rays (with TrueHD) sound better than others.....but the SR606 does do a very nice job!

Thanks for all the help folks!

Tony:bigsmile:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Glad we could help:T 

Enjoy your setup.


----------

